# [ATI]-fgrlx-Monitor deja de recibir imagen (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, que tal?.

Hoy he bajado el driver fgrlx para hacer funcionar mi tarjeta gráfica ati, en concreto, la ATI Sapphire X550 Silent.

Para hacerlo, primero puse la variable: VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"  en el make.conf y despues hice un emerge de fglrx.

Pasado todo esto, modifique el valor de Driver en el fichero xorg.conf pero para la sorpresa.. cuando se supone que va a iniciar el escritorio kde, el monitor se queda "NO AHI SEÑAL DE VIDEO"...

He abierto el log de Xorg, lo posteo aqui para ver si les sirve de información...

Log Xorg:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux ZaPa-Sobremesa 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #9 SMP Sat Sep 13 22:01:07 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 08 November 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 25 02:06:18 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e1f40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0756 card 1849,0756 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0004 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0965 card 0000,0000 rev 48 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1849,5513 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1849,0850 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1849,7002 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0190 card 1849,0190 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1039,0182 card 1849,0182 rev 01 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 1039,000a card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1039,000a card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1106,3249 card 1106,3249 rev 50 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5b63 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5b73 card 0000,0001 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000bfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xffd00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcff00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xffdf0000/16, I/O @ 0xb000/8, BIOS @ 0xffdc0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [Sapphire X550 Silent] rev 0, Mem @ 0xffde0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d08f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d08f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d08f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.52.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.52.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.522                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug  1 2008 00:30:27

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x5B63) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on the exact device targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d08f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81fcb30

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffefbc00 - 0xffefbc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffeff000 - 0xffefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffefe000 - 0xffefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffefd000 - 0xffefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffefc000 - 0xffefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffde0000 - 0xffdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xffdc0000 - 0xffddffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xffdf0000 - 0xffdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d08f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e4ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8

(EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed

SetVBEMode failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Este es mi fichero xorg.conf, por si les sirve de info.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LG"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDRI"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRM_nbufs"             # <i>

        #Option     "DRM_bufsize"           # <i>

        #Option     "Capabilities"          # <i>

        #Option     "CapabilitiesEx"        # <i>

        #Option     "ClientDriverName"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "KernelModuleParm"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "AGPMask"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPv3Mask"             # <i>

        #Option     "BufferTiling"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Profile"               # <str>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "GammaCorrectionI"      # <i>

        #Option     "GammaCorrectionII"     # <i>

        #Option     "OpenGLOverlay"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultVisualTrueColor"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoOverlay"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DesktopSetup"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMonitors"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "EnableMonitor"         # <str>

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Mode2"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "PairModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "HSync2"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VRefresh2"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ScreenOverlap"         # <i>

        #Option     "MemClock"              # <i>

        #Option     "ASICClock"             # <i>

        #Option     "UseInternalAGPGART"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FastSwap"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "StereoSyncEnable"      # <i>

        #Option     "DisableOvScaler"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFastTLS"            # <i>

        #Option     "BlockSignalsOnLock"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceGenericCPU"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CenterMode"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OffScreenPixmaps"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableOpaqueOverlayVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TMDSCoherentMode"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePrivateBackZ"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVFormat"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVOverscan"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVHSizeAdj"            # <i>

        #Option     "TVVSizeAdj"            # <i>

        #Option     "TVHPosAdj"             # <i>

        #Option     "TVVPosAdj"             # <i>

        #Option     "TVHStartAdj"           # <i>

        #Option     "TVColorAdj"            # <i>

        #Option     "PseudoColorVisuals"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PreferredVRefresh"     # <i>

        #Option     "FastStart"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ProfileDriver"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PPPTforGART"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideo"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideoSync"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Textured2D"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedXrender"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DPMS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MaxGARTSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "LogoPosX"              # <i>

        #Option     "LogoPosY"              # <i>

        #Option     "LogoColFG"             # <i>

        #Option     "LogoColBG"             # <i>

        #Option     "SwapScreens"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBC"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FrontBufferMode"       # <i>

        #Option     "BackBufferMode"        # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBufferMode"       # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayBufferMode"     # <i>

        #Option     "VideoOverlayBufferMode"    # <i>

        #Option     "EnableIrqMgr"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableMulticard"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePPLIB"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultOnDC"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableRandR12"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisableRotation"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableCrossFire"       # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fgrlx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ahora mismo voy funcionando con el driver generico vesa y la verdad es que duele no tener ni aceleración opnegl ni direct3d..  :Sad: 

¿Alguna idea porque puede pasar esto?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## aj2r

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Tu problema creo que está en que no le estás diciendo corectamente el BusID. Si ha sido un corta y pega, te ha faltado revisarlo, cambia BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" por BusID       "PCI:1:0:1". De todas formas compruébalo con un lspci a ver si yo estoy meando fuera del tiesto   :Wink:  . Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

No me cuadra esto de la salida de xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) UnloadModule: "fglrx" 

 

Con esto que segun tu tienes puesto en xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> ...
> 
>    Identifier  "Card0"
> ...

 

ortograficamente son diferentes:

 fgrlx != fglrx

----------

## aj2r

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ortograficamente son diferentes:
> 
>  fgrlx != fglrx

 

Cierto! no me había dado cuenta XD

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos y muchas gracias por sus respuestas...

He modificado el xorg.conf, he cambiado el BusID, y el nombre del modulo a cargar tambien...

```

Identifier  "Card0"

Driver      "fglrx"

VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

BoardName   "RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]"

BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

Y esta es mi salida de lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0756 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 48)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 190 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 182 SATA/RAID Controller (rev 01)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:0a.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [Sapphire X550 Silent]

```

Bueno.. lo he modificado,y al darle un startx, se queda el monitor sin recibir señal de video, y no puedo reiniciar las X ni nada, tengo que reiniciar el ordenador del boton del reset...

¿Que puede estar pasando?

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## aj2r

Prueba a ejecutar como superusuario:

```

aticonfig --initial

aticonfig --dtop=single

```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas e interes...

Veamos.. no puedo ejecutar el programa aticonfig, una vez logeado como root (con su), ya que no lo tengo disponible como root... con mi usuario normal si lo puedo ejecutar pero claro necesita permisos de administrador, y como root es como si no existiera el programa en mi pc.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas Gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zapa, el comando whereis es bastante bueno localizando cosas, y donde falla, locate o slocate al rescate y me salió un verso sin esfuerzo.

whereis viene de serie con gentoo, slocate no, si whereis no encuentra el archivo que buscas, instala slocate: emerge slocate y a continuación ejecuta slocate -u para indexar todo el contenido de tu sistema de archivos la primera vez o cada vez que quieras actualizar la base de locate.

En definitiva:

```
whereis aticonfig
```

Como no tengo placas de video ATI, no se donde se supone que debería estar pero teóricamente si lo instalaste usando portage, el binario debería ir a parar a /usr/bin. Si root no lo puede ejecutar, debe ser por que /usr/bin no está en tu variable PATH para el usuario root... Como te pasó algo semejante?

Salud!

----------

## aj2r

Lo encontrarás en /opt/bin

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias a todos por vuestro interés...

Ya lo he solucionado... haciendo un aticonfig --initial, se ha solucionado el problema, lo que no comprendo que es lo que ha hecho exáctamente el comando aticonfig --initial, que es lo que me faltaba en el xorg.conf anterior con el nuevo que me ha modificado la aplicacion aticonfig?

Aqui pego mi nuevo xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDRI"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRM_nbufs"             # <i>

        #Option     "DRM_bufsize"           # <i>

        #Option     "Capabilities"          # <i>

        #Option     "CapabilitiesEx"        # <i>

        #Option     "ClientDriverName"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "KernelModuleParm"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "AGPMask"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPv3Mask"             # <i>

        #Option     "BufferTiling"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Profile"               # <str>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "GammaCorrectionI"      # <i>

        #Option     "GammaCorrectionII"     # <i>

        #Option     "OpenGLOverlay"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultVisualTrueColor"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoOverlay"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DesktopSetup"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMonitors"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "EnableMonitor"         # <str>

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Mode2"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "PairModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "HSync2"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VRefresh2"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ScreenOverlap"         # <i>

        #Option     "MemClock"              # <i>

        #Option     "ASICClock"             # <i>

        #Option     "UseInternalAGPGART"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FastSwap"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "StereoSyncEnable"      # <i>

        #Option     "DisableOvScaler"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFastTLS"            # <i>

        #Option     "BlockSignalsOnLock"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceGenericCPU"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CenterMode"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OffScreenPixmaps"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableOpaqueOverlayVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TMDSCoherentMode"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePrivateBackZ"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVFormat"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVOverscan"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVHSizeAdj"            # <i>

        #Option     "TVVSizeAdj"            # <i>

        #Option     "TVHPosAdj"             # <i>

        #Option     "TVVPosAdj"             # <i>

        #Option     "TVHStartAdj"           # <i>

        #Option     "TVColorAdj"            # <i>

        #Option     "PseudoColorVisuals"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PreferredVRefresh"     # <i>

        #Option     "FastStart"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ProfileDriver"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PPPTforGART"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideo"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideoSync"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Textured2D"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TexturedXrender"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DPMS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MaxGARTSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "LogoPosX"              # <i>

        #Option     "LogoPosY"              # <i>

        #Option     "LogoColFG"             # <i>

        #Option     "LogoColBG"             # <i>

        #Option     "SwapScreens"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBC"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FrontBufferMode"       # <i>

        #Option     "BackBufferMode"        # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBufferMode"       # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayBufferMode"     # <i>

        #Option     "VideoOverlayBufferMode"    # <i>

        #Option     "EnableIrqMgr"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableMulticard"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePPLIB"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultOnDC"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableRandR12"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisableRotation"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableCrossFire"       # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

   Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

          Modes "1024x768"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

   Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

    EndSection

```

Saludos y 1000 gracias  :Razz: 

----------

